# New Motherboard keeps rebooting



## dena (Nov 29, 2004)

I just installed a PC Chips K7 motherboard M863g and I can't get it to stop rebooting. I am using a 300 watt PS 256 meg DDRram Athlon XP chip. Won't even boot to safe mode. Can anyone suggest a solution?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Praetor (Nov 30, 2004)

When u boot up, check the BIOS and in there, the hardware monitor ... what are the temperatures and what are the voltages like?


----------



## dena (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks so much. I checked all of that and it was just as cool as a cucumber and the PS was running fine. 

Last night I finally figured it out. I was replacing only the motherboard so the hard drive which had Win XP Pro on it was not liking the new motherboard. I guess they have a secret code embedded in the software somewhere...geez. Anyway, I reinstalled Win XP Pro as a repair and all my files were fine and everything worked. 

I sure appreciate your taking the time to help me out though. Thanks.


----------



## Praetor (Nov 30, 2004)

> Last night I finally figured it out. I was replacing only the motherboard so the hard drive which had Win XP Pro on it was not liking the new motherboard. I guess they have a secret code embedded in the software somewhere...geez. Anyway, I reinstalled Win XP Pro as a repair and all my files were fine and everything worked.


Not really that but more that, when you change major components in a system, you need to reinstall the OS 



> I sure appreciate your taking the time to help me out though. Thanks


Not a problem, glad to help


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 2, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Not really that but more that, when you change major components in a system, you need to reinstall the OS



Actually you don't, but it makes things a lot smoother.  You can also boot up with your old hardware still in, remove every device then shutdown and replace.  There are also rare cases where people have gotten everything running without reinstalling OS or removing devices.  One problem is when going from a non ASUS to an ASUS mobo you usually need to format the HD


----------



## Praetor (Dec 2, 2004)

> Actually you don't, but it makes things a lot smoother


Yeah i know but in general you do http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=4189 even amoung ASUS, going from say A7V8X-X to A7N8X-X requires it or you get BSODed

PS you need to have the / in the closing quote syntax


----------



## krazykarl (Dec 7, 2004)

do yourself a favour, dont ever get a PC chips board again, or anything else made by or even affiliated with ECS. they make garbage.


----------



## Praetor (Dec 8, 2004)

> do yourself a favour, dont ever get a PC chips board again, or anything else made by or even affiliated with ECS. they make garbage.


Generically true with the exception of their new Socket939 boards as well as the engineering marvel/novalty of AGP Express.


----------



## krazykarl (Dec 9, 2004)

Ill admit that the AGP express is a novel idea, but the way they went about it makes it kinda useless. You get a huge performance hit routing the AGP bus through a standard PCI bus.


----------



## Praetor (Dec 14, 2004)

Very true ... more of a novelty than anything .. its nice to see ECS come out with a fancy thing for once tho


----------

